# Social anxiety around friends that you have known for a long time



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't currently have friends, but when I did, I was still shy and socially anxious around them. Even if I had known them for a long time. This is part of the reason why my best friend of 4 years drifted apart from me. 

Its like I was meant to wander this world alone.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Same for me. I'm even socially anxious around my sisters.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

roseblood said:


> Same for me. I'm even socially anxious around my sisters.


Me too. Although I am a lot more outgoing with my sister than with other people, I still experience social anxiety around her.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same. There's no one in world i can be myself with.


----------



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm like this with friends I used to be super close with, but due to going different schools, not seeing eachother in forever, etc, i feel like my relationship with them "resets" and it's like i'm hanging out with a complete stranger and tend to get anxious around them.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Same here. I'm halfway torn between accepting the fact that I'm meant to be a loner. and that I'm insecure and bored and just want friends temporarily.


----------



## HockeyHABS (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been friends with some people for over a decade, but since my SA has gotten worse over the years, I continue to have anxiety around them. I'm lucky these friends still hang by my side after all these years.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm socially anxious around family as well


----------



## imdonetrying (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had this problem as of late. Because we never spend time together-it's almost as if they are becoming more or so like complete strangers. The closeness if fading away, and pretty soon completely gone. I've suggested meeting up, getting together for lunch, etc. but nothing works.


----------



## going going Gone (Nov 24, 2014)

For me it's not like that most times but I do ocassionally feel awkward around friends and family. It's like I suddenly become self-conscious and feel like I'm being judged, which usually happens when I'm being asked personal questions or when somebody makes comments ABOUT me


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

I feel social anxiety around everyone except my mom. Even people I've known for over 10 years, as well as other members of my family.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

I have 1 friend that I have known for 9 years and one that I have known for almost 5. They generally accept me for everything and know I have social problems so my anxiety is less around them.


----------



## mangoorange (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm usually not that awkward around friends but I get really awkward when my they give me a ride. When I'm alone in a car with just one friend and it is silent, I feel like I have to say something but I always end up saying something stupid and awkward.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

mangoorange said:


> I'm usually not that awkward around friends but I get really awkward when my they give me a ride. When I'm alone in a car with just one friend and it is silent, I feel like I have to say something but I always end up saying something stupid and awkward.


Man I hate car rides with only yourself and someone else.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have SA around close friends or family


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have SA around everyone including family... although it's the least around my mom & sister. With really close friends, that I've had, it'd be there, but not so much... but sometimes out of nowhere I start getting really anxious around people I was hardly anxious around, which has ruined really cherished friendships I've had in the past... and since then - high school and now I'm in my 4th year in uni - I've never had such a friendship.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah same. If anything I, I feel _less_ nervous with strangers because they don't have any expectations of me.


----------

